# Re:Basic Officer training location



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 22:28:16 -0500*
Are you doing RESO or MITCEP?  All RESO is in Gagetown for an officer‘s 
first summer of training.  Including RESO I, and PH II parts 1  2 it 
will be running from  07 May until 10 Aug.  I was looking at these 
dates last night as my Regiment will be sending three OCdts this summer.
Ian McGregor
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Steve Harwood
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:27 PM
  Subject: RE: Re:Basic training location
  Speaking about training....just curious if anyone knows where and when 
Basic Officer Training is being held this year.  I am scheduling my 
vacation and a LOA from work.  Any help, as always, will be appreciated.
  Steve
    -----Original Message-----
    From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
[mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Jay Digital
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:00 PM
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Subject: Re: Re:Basic ttraining location
    It seems unlikely that they‘d just abandon St Jean but who knows.
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: dave
      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
      Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 2:36 PM
      Subject: Re:Basic ttraining location
      Just heard on my semi-official scuttle butt grapevine, that the 
Navy will be doing thier own basic training at CFB‘s Halifax, and 
Esquimalt....I also heard that the Army will be conducting thier own as 
well...Any one else hear any of this?
Are you doing RESO or MITCEP? All 
RESO is in
Gagetown for an officer‘s first summer of training. Including RESO 
I, and
PHII parts 1amp 2 it will be running from  07 May until 
10
Aug. I was looking at these dates last night as my Regiment will 
be
sending three OCdts this summer.
Ian McGregor
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Steve
  Harwood 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
3:27
PM
  Subject: RE: Re:Basic training
  location

  Speaking about training....just curious if 
anyone
  knows where and when Basic Officer Training is being held this 
year. I
  am scheduling my vacation and a LOA from work. Any help, as 
always, will
  be appreciated.
  Steve

    -----Original Message-----From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Jay
    DigitalSent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:00 PMTo: 
    army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Re: Re:Basic ttraining
    location
    It seems unlikely 
that they‘d
    just abandon St Jean but who knows.


      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      dave 
      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
      Sent: Friday, March 23, 
2001 2:36
      PM
      Subject: Re:Basic ttraining 
      location
      Just heard on my 
semi-official
      scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy will be doing thier own 
basic
      training at CFB‘s Halifax, and Esquimalt....I also heard that the 
Army
      will be conducting thier own as well...Any one else hear any of
      this? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 22:32:44 -0500*
Correction on my last
My comments wrt officer training only apply to reservists.
Ian McGregor
----- Original Message -----
From: Ian  McGregor
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 10:28 PM
Subject: Re:Basic Officer training location
Are you doing RESO or MITCEP?  All RESO is in Gagetown for an officer‘s 
first summer of training.  Including RESO I, and PH II parts 1  2 it 
will be running from  07 May until 10 Aug.  I was looking at these 
dates last night as my Regiment will be sending three OCdts this summer.
Ian McGregor
Correction on my last
My comments wrt officer training only apply to
reservists.
Ian McGregor
----- Original Message -----
From: Ian 
amp
McGregor 
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 10:28 PM
Subject: Re:Basic Officer training location
Are you doing RESO or MITCEP? All 
RESO is in
Gagetown for an officer‘s first summer of training. Including RESO 
I, and
PHII parts 1amp 2 it will be running from  07 May until 
10
Aug. I was looking at these dates last night as my Regiment will 
be
sending three OCdts this summer.
Ian McGregor
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 07:39:22 -0500*
Ian I will be in DEO.
Steve
  -----Original Message-----
  From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Ian  McGregor
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 10:28 PM
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: Re:Basic Officer training location
  Are you doing RESO or MITCEP?  All RESO is in Gagetown for an officer‘s
first summer of training.  Including RESO I, and PH II parts 1  2 it will
be running from  07 May until 10 Aug.  I was looking at these dates last
night as my Regiment will be sending three OCdts this summer.
  Ian McGregor
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Steve Harwood
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:27 PM
    Subject: RE: Re:Basic training location
    Speaking about training....just curious if anyone knows where and when
Basic Officer Training is being held this year.  I am scheduling my vacation
and a LOA from work.  Any help, as always, will be appreciated.
    Steve
      -----Original Message-----
      From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Jay Digital
      Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:00 PM
      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
      Subject: Re: Re:Basic ttraining location
      It seems unlikely that they‘d just abandon St Jean but who knows.
        ----- Original Message -----
        From: dave
        To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
        Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 2:36 PM
        Subject: Re:Basic ttraining location
        Just heard on my semi-official scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy
will be doing thier own basic training at CFB‘s Halifax, and Esquimalt....I
also heard that the Army will be conducting thier own as well...Any one else
hear any of this?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Ian I
will be in DEO.
Steve
  -----Original Message-----From: 
owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Ian amp
  McGregorSent: Friday, March 23, 2001 10:28 PMTo: 
  army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Re:Basic Officer training
  location
  Are you doing RESO or MITCEP? 
All RESO is
  in Gagetown for an officer‘s first summer of training. Including 
RESO I,
  and PHII parts 1amp 2 it will be running from  07 May 
until 10
  Aug. I was looking at these dates last night as my Regiment will 
be
  sending three OCdts this summer.

  Ian McGregor

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Steve
    Harwood 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
3:27
    PM
    Subject: RE: Re:Basic 
training
    location

    Speaking about training....just curious 
if anyone
    knows where and when Basic Officer Training is being held this 
year. I
    am scheduling my vacation and a LOA from work. Any help, as 
always,
    will be appreciated.
    Steve

      -----Original Message-----From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
      [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Jay
      DigitalSent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:00 
PMTo:
      army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Re: Re:Basic ttraining
      location
      It seems 
unlikely that they‘d
      just abandon St Jean but who knows.


        ----- Original Message ----- 
        From:
        dave 
        To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
        Sent: Friday, March 23, 
2001 2:36
        PM
        Subject: Re:Basic 
ttraining
        location
        Just heard on my 
semi-official
        scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy will be doing thier own 
basic
        training at CFB‘s Halifax, and Esquimalt....I also heard that 
the Army
        will be conducting thier own as well...Any one else hear any of
        this? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 14:51:24 -0500*
Ph II starts  28 May.  If you have finished BOTC by that time you will 
likely be in Gagetown for this.  I know that BOTC is on occasion run in 
a spring session to allow DEO candidates to go strait to Ph II and not 
have to sit idle for a year while they wait for another serial to run. 
More likely you will do BOTC this summer and if you are and there are 
enough candidates to warrant a course Ph II and SLT in the winter and 
Ph III next summer.
The summer serial of BOTC is scheduled so that students graduating from 
highshcool can attend prior to starting at RMC.  For this reason it 
won‘t start until July or the very end of June.
Hope this has helped
Ian
----- Original Message -----
From: Steve Harwood
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Sent: Saturday, March 24, 2001 7:39 AM
Subject: RE: Basic Officer training location
Ian I will be in DEO. 
Steve
  -----Original Message-----
  From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On 
Behalf Of Ian  McGregor
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 10:28 PM
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: Re:Basic Officer training location
  Are you doing RESO or MITCEP?  All RESO is in Gagetown for an 
officer‘s first summer of training.  Including RESO I, and PH II parts 1 
 2 it will be running from  07 May until 10 Aug.  I was looking at 
these dates last night as my Regiment will be sending three OCdts this 
summer.
  Ian McGregor
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Steve Harwood
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:27 PM
    Subject: RE: Re:Basic training location
    Speaking about training....just curious if anyone knows where and 
when Basic Officer Training is being held this year.  I am scheduling my 
vacation and a LOA from work.  Any help, as always, will be appreciated.
    Steve
      -----Original Message-----
      From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
[mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Jay Digital
      Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:00 PM
      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
      Subject: Re: Re:Basic ttraining location
      It seems unlikely that they‘d just abandon St Jean but who knows.
        ----- Original Message -----
        From: dave
        To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
        Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 2:36 PM
        Subject: Re:Basic ttraining location
        Just heard on my semi-official scuttle butt grapevine, that the 
Navy will be doing thier own basic training at CFB‘s Halifax, and 
Esquimalt....I also heard that the Army will be conducting thier own as 
well...Any one else hear any of this?
PhII starts  28 May. If 
you have
finished BOTC by that time you will likely be in Gagetown for 
this. I know
that BOTC is on occasion run in a spring session to allow DEO candidates 
to go
strait to Ph II and not have to sit idle for a year while they wait for 
another
serial to run. More likely you will do BOTC this summer and if you are 
and
there are enough candidates to warrant a course Ph II andSLT in 
the
winter and Ph III next summer.
The summer serial of BOTC is scheduled 
so that
students graduating from highshcool can attend prior to starting at 
RMC.
For this reason it won‘t start until July or the very end of 
June.
Hope this has helped
Ian
----- Original Message -----
From: Steve 
Harwood
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
Sent: Saturday, March 24, 2001 7:39 AM
Subject: RE: Basic Officer training location
Ian I
will be in DEO.
Steve
  -----Original Message-----From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Ian amp
  McGregorSent: Friday, March 23, 2001 10:28 PMTo: 
army-list@CdnArmy.caSubje
ct:
  Re:Basic Officer training location
  Are you doing RESO or MITCEP? 
All RESO is
  in Gagetown for an officer‘s first summer of training. Including 
RESO I,
  and PHII parts 1amp 2 it will be running from  07 May 
until 10
  Aug. I was looking at these dates last night as my Regiment will 
be
  sending three OCdts this summer.

  Ian McGregor

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Steve
    Harwood 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
3:27
    PM
    Subject: RE: Re:Basic 
training
    location

    Speaking about training....just curious 
if anyone
    knows where and when Basic Officer Training is being held this 
year. I
    am scheduling my vacation and a LOA from work. Any help, as 
always,
    will be appreciated.
    Steve

      -----Original Message-----From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
      [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Jay
      DigitalSent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:00 
PMTo:
      army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Re: Re:Basic ttraining
      location
      It seems 
unlikely that they‘d
      just abandon St Jean but who knows.


        ----- Original Message ----- 
        From:
        dave 
        To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
        Sent: Friday, March 23, 
2001 2:36
        PM
        Subject: Re:Basic 
ttraining
        location
        Just heard on my 
semi-official
        scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy will be doing thier own 
basic
        training at CFB‘s Halifax, and Esquimalt....I also heard that 
the Army
        will be conducting thier own as well...Any one else hear any of
        this? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

